# VA Greens Journal 22' in review.



## xberto (4 mo ago)

We got our little Northern Virginia acre in Spring 2020. Much of it is shaded and turf areas were mostly moss and weeds with sparse fescue and fine fescue. In 20' and 21', I applied some random Scotts treatments and bought a huge bag of K31 and threw down seed in spring and fall with limited success. In the summer of 22', I decided to make a more concerted effort establish lawns for recreation, hobby, and beauty.

Challenges: Out of control weeds, moss, shade, grubs, no irrigation, clay, septic leach field backyard, no real plan, and I don't know how to manage a Virginia Lawn.


----------



## xberto (4 mo ago)

*22" in review:*
April 22' Stumps, moss, and weeds!


----------



## xberto (4 mo ago)

May 22' Green Up


----------



## xberto (4 mo ago)

June through August weeds and stress.


----------



## xberto (4 mo ago)

RV Creek Lawn transformation August thru November. Added paths, killed weeds, seeded, recovered from heavy rains!


----------



## xberto (4 mo ago)

*
22' Front Yard reno and washout recovery*


----------

